# Replacing VW Polo 6N2 RHD lights with LHD lights



## Capri (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have a RHD 2001 VW polo (6N2) that I'm importing to the Netherlands. For this I need to replace the front and rear light units with LHD units. The garages over here are quoting €500-700+ for the parts and work, so I plan to do it myself instead. The headlights don't look like they'll be a problem, but can anyone give some advice about the rear lights? If I replace the rear units with european ones, I believe the wiring for the reverse light and fog light will be the wrong way round? Is it a manageable job to re-wire this myself? Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

If it's wired like the US Golfs you should be able to cut the fog light wire and extend it over to the other side of the car.

In fact are you sure that the rear lights are different other than how they are wired for the fog light?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> If it's wired like the US Golfs you should be able to cut the fog light wire and extend it over to the other side of the car.
> 
> In fact are you sure that the rear lights are different other than how they are wired for the fog light?


yes, he's sure. He doesn't have a MK4 Jetta. The rear fog replaces one of the reverse lights (the bottom position)










So, the easiest way, imo is to cut and splice new wires to "correct" it. ie

on the LHS, cut the rear fog wire, then on the open end on the harness side, connect a new wire to the RHS, cutting the reverse light, and connecting it back to the bulb tray side... and do the same for the new reverse.


----------

